# Anybody have a SW 645....



## Helios (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wondering the opinions of you guys on this older auto?? What is a good price for one these days? I've heard that they will cycle anything you put it, 45acp that is. :smt1099


----------



## PeteG (Feb 5, 2009)

I had one for a couple years in 45acp and absolutely loved it. It would shoot everything I put in it.
I don’t even remember why I sold it, don't know about price but if I come across one at the gun show under $400 I"m grabbing it.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

My brother bought a used one in very nice shape and with the box for $500 last spring.

Its a nice gun to shoot.


----------

